# Annoying commercials



## FrostHeart (Mar 20, 2020)

What commercial do you find the most annoying... for me it would be the "We buy any car" commercials


----------



## WXYZ (Mar 21, 2020)

There are many where I am right now...this horrid earworm is one of them.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Mar 21, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> for me it would be the "We buy any car" commercials



This one was literally my first thought when I saw this thread 
Really, though, any commercial that interrupts me when I'm listening to music is annoying. Especially when I'm listening to *edgy music* and it gets interrupted by some lighthearted corporate jingle >:v


----------



## Vinfang (Mar 21, 2020)

mobile games Raid shadow legends, learn English / Chinese, Cosmetics surgeon app, any ads / scams in Mandarin.

Do not speak Mandarin to me, they're getting discredited for annoying me and working my brain into overdrive.

I speak Cantonese to my family, watch Anime in Japanese, and browse through my phone in English all at once.

I hate Mandarin pop-ups, they usually sell stuff that I am not interested in, and they overheat my brain CPU when I am supposed to be relaxing.


----------



## WXYZ (Mar 21, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Really, though, any commercial that interrupts me when I'm listening to music is annoying. Especially when I'm listening to *edgy music* and it gets interrupted by some lighthearted corporate jingle >:v


Like this?


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Mar 21, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> Like this?



Yes exactly! I will say, commercial-related covers of popular songs are the actual worst and they ruin the original for me ><


----------



## Ank57 (Mar 23, 2020)

There's a *lot* of annoying ads on YouTube, so many that a Twitter account was made to chronicle them


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Mar 24, 2020)

I find those lawyer commercials annoying...You know, the ones that ask "Have you or any of your loved ones suffered some kind of illness from a chemical product?" or something like that.


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2020)

Among the worst has to be that J. G. Wentworth one, where that guy with the nasally voice goes, 

"It's my money, and I want it NOW!"


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 24, 2020)

Remember those head on commercials?  

Those


----------



## Mambi (Mar 24, 2020)

I don't know...I hate them so much I refuse to watch any. When they come on I'll mute, channel surf, or leave the room.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 24, 2020)

Mambi said:


> I don't know...I hate them so much I refuse to watch any. When they come on I'll mute, channel surf, or leave the room.


Good idea.


----------



## FurryFelix (Mar 24, 2020)

wAtCh oUt pIgGiEs

Seriously, I see this commercial and the newer versions of it EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Mar 25, 2020)

FurryFelix said:


> wAtCh oUt pIgGiEs
> 
> Seriously, I see this commercial and the newer versions of it EVERYWHERE.



If you find those commercials annoying, how about those Chantix "slow turkey" commercials?


----------



## FurryFelix (Mar 25, 2020)

Mr-Rose-Lizard said:


> If you find those commercials annoying, how about those Chantix "slow turkey" commercials?


Yeah those were definitely cringe worthy around Thanksgiving time. 

I feel like any pharmaceutical drug company has made annoying commercials. Overall, I believe Ozempic takes the cake.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Mar 25, 2020)

FurryFelix said:


> Yeah those were definitely cringe worthy around Thanksgiving time.
> 
> I feel like any pharmaceutical drug company has made annoying commercials. Overall, I believe Ozempic takes the cake.



I know what you mean.  I do like the song:




but I hate how they made it into a jingle.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Mar 25, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Yes exactly! I will say, commercial-related covers of popular songs are the actual worst and they ruin the original for me ><



Someone else in this forum agrees with you.  He says the worst one is how the Ozempic people made a commercial cover out of this song:


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

the flipping LOL suprise commercials, THEIR EVERYWHERE HELP O_O


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Mar 28, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> the flipping LOL suprise commercials, THEIR EVERYWHERE HELP O_O



I would agree with you.  I mean the big chibi eyes may work for the baby LOLs, but not so much for the adult ones.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 30, 2020)

What ad is NOT annoying? haha

As for most... raid shadow legends as some have mentioned this abomination; worst part being that you can't skip it unless someone put a time span in the comments, and people you usually enjoy watching are singing the praise of this mediocre pay-to-win game

There's also a special place in Hell for preachy gender identitarian commercials like Gillette's fail ad


----------



## Punji (May 5, 2020)

I simply abhor pretty much every and any advertisement in existence, but the _really_ egregious ones are when some corporation pretends like they give a rat's ass about the consumer when it's obvious to everyone involved they don't.

Also really hate the shitty music they just love to shove down one's throat. Looking at you Huggies with your "we all need a hug" bullshit.


----------



## Glossolalia (May 5, 2020)

I have a (maybe kind of irrational) hatred of advertisements in general. I mute and scroll away from YouTube ads. It always bothers me when marketing gets memed or passed on by regular people (hotel trivago jokes, Wendy's tweets, things like that). I can't enjoy the humour or art in an ad, even a really well made ad, because there's a little part of my brain that just hisses "_brainwashing!_" whenever I see them.


----------



## Kharayi (May 5, 2020)

All advertisements are annoying corporate propaganda. And I expose myself to as few of them as possible. Or destroy/deface them if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## FurryFelix (May 6, 2020)

Anyone else find the 2020 census commercial annoying as hell? "We'll all be back together in bars, spring events, and concerts. That's why it's important to take the census..." 

What the heck does the census have anything to do with this pandemic and what it's doing to society and social distancing?? Seriously. It shows people being out and having fun, and it comes across like "you can be able to go back to this if you fill out the census!" Really annoying to me.


----------



## Baalf (May 6, 2020)

*takes breath*

Real meal for five bucks.
Real meal for five bucks.
Real meal for five bucks.
Real meal for five bucks.
Real meal for five bucks.

Finger-licking, Finger-licking, Finger-licking
*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!*



FurryFelix said:


> Yeah those were definitely cringe worthy around Thanksgiving time.
> 
> I feel like any pharmaceutical drug company has made annoying commercials. Overall, I believe Ozempic takes the cake.



I thought both of those commercials were cute.


----------

